# My new knitted--Work of Art--finished at last!



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I am so happy, I finally finished this new shawl. I do so love to knit hearts, and this is my latest work of art. I have been working on it for about 6 weeks off and on--have to knit quicker projects here and there in between working on a bigger one!

And I just love the color of this yarn from Knitpicks--Palette in Wonderland Heather! It makes the most extravagant looking shawls.

I have had such fun knitting this and I could hardly wait to get it done and blocked. I blocked it out yesterday and went out to take pictures of it. I tried to take one or two selfies, but I am not very photogenic--ha ha! I am calling it Hidden Hearts Lace Shawl. It seemed like the heart was kind of tucked away inside as I knitted it, but then when it was blocked--there it was in all its glory! 

Now if only I could go to my nieces wedding next week and wear it! (I can't go, as I don't feel well enough to travel all day, and we have a new--for us--old truck that is not comfortable and hubby has no job so no money to go! It would take us half the day to get there, and we would have to come home too! Way too big of a trip for me with my back and arm that are in pain).

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That's outstanding.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Fantastic work and done so quickly.


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Your shawl is a work of art, so beautiful and you look great too!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That really is a beauty. Sorry you can't attend the wedding, but I bet you will be there in thought.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful work...


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Really beautiful


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Stunning. Surely will become something blue one day at a wedding!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

So lovely.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Are you going to write out the pattern for your "work of art"?


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it is beautiful and would pay for this pattern if you created it why don't you sell it on line


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome --Love the color


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous. Well done!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous shawl. If you aren't photogenic, then who is the chickie-babe in the photo? &#128518;&#128518;&#128521;


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous shawl. If you aren't photogenic, then who is the chickie-babe in the photo? 😆😆😉


Thanks Aunty Sheryl!! I guess its me after all!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Just gorgeous. The one with you wearing it shows the color you described. I'm so sorry you are not feeling well. Take care.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

She named it "Hidden hearts Lace Shawl" and you can buy it for $6.99
by Melody Hadley


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

great job, absolutely beautiful. I'm sure you will receive many complements when you wear it. Hope back and arms are feeling better.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Sorry you can't go to the wedding. Maybe you'll have to wear the shawl at home anyway.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful work and color - my favorite


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Send the bride a picture of her lovely aunt in her new shawl. But WARNING... she's probably going to want one.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

That's so pretty and a beautiful colour.&#128049;


----------



## dorielawson (Jan 4, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful - outstanding work!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Another winner. Absolutely beautiful. Sorry about the wedding.


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

What a talent!
I am very sorry you cannot attend the wedding. I hope
you get better soon and surprise us again posting another
beautiful creation of yours.
Grant


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

I am humbled. Such artistry should make me stop with my flawed attempts at this art. OK - I am over that! I always say I am an enthusiastic knitter, not an expert one. Lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the color! Beautiful work and pattern.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

silvrepen said:


> I am humbled. Such artistry should make me stop with my flawed attempts at this art. OK - I am over that! I always say I am an enthusiastic knitter, not an expert one. Lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Don't ever stop with your own works of art!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> Well, I am so happy, I finally finished this new shawl. I do so love to knit hearts, and this is my latest work of art. I have been working on it for about 6 weeks off and on--have to knit quicker projects here and there in between working on a bigger one!
> 
> And I just love the color of this yarn from Knitpicks--Palette in Wonderland Heather! It makes the most extravagant looking shawls.
> 
> ...


Beautiful love the hearts pattern! Reflects the designers loving heart! You look beautiful with your lovely shawl! Well done .. You,ve done amazingly well! So sorry you can,t make the wedding May God bless you & hubby in your personal needs! 🎀🌹💞


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

I won't, I can't, and I will continue. Just to show how really dumb I can be, after complaining endlessly about the "Afghan from Hell" I have just started another -- wait for it --- AFGHAN. This one is on size 50 needles and 2 strands of Big Blanket Yarn. I will find the URL for the pattern and send it later. 
Appreciate the confidence builder.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

sorry you are not well to attend. would be fun after the 6 week ef f ort.
I have MCS an invironment reactor, so therse fun events are not workable 4 meee, the place is too fragrances, chemicaledddd.. hope u r better soon.
bet WI


mollyannhad said:


> Well, I am so happy, I finally finished this new shawl. I do so love to knit hearts, and this is my latest work of art. I have been working on it for about 6 weeks off and on--have to knit quicker projects here and there in between working on a bigger one!
> 
> And I just love the color of this yarn from Knitpicks--Palette in Wonderland Heather! It makes the most extravagant looking shawls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's so pretty


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Phenom!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wear it on the day and be with them in spirit. Beautiful work.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Such a beautiful shawl and a lovely colour--great work as usual!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Wear it on the day and be with them in spirit. Beautiful work.


great idea!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Another stunning piece of knitting. &#128077;


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Really is a work of art! It's beautiful and I love the colour.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my, how gorgeous. Your work is beautiful and whether or not the color is correct in the picture, I LOVE the color. I'm sorry you can't make the wedding and show off your Work of Art. Thanks for showing it to us. Hope your pain lessens soon...


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Ohhhh, your shawl is gorgeous!!!! I love hearts! ;0)


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

It is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Your shawl is beautiful.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

It certain IS a work of art, and it's stunning! Looks so soft and delicate--beautiful pattern and color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, looks like peacock feathers to me.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning pattern and such a lovely colour as always fabulous work. :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful lace work!


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

The shawl is beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty, beautifully knit and looks great on you.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

It's beautiful, love the colour.


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

wonderful


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

It's a real beauty!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Gorgeous &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is a beautiful shawl. So sorry you can't go to your niece's wedding.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW! A fantastic job you have done on that shawl. It is really beautiful.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its lovely!!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, that's really pretty.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh that's gorgeous. I can see that as a baby blanket - obviously making it much wider. Thank you for your beautiful pattern which is now in my Ravelry library!!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Great job ! Love the color on you.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous - love the design - hope you are feeling better soon ;-)


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Melody, I loved your shawl so much I had to go to Ravelry and purchase it right away. I have no place to wear it, nor the yarn to knit it but couldn't resist such a beautiful pattern. Thank you. Hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Your beautiful shawl truly shows love.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous and looks so nice on you. You did that in 6 weeks? It would take me 2 yrs. So very pretty. Congratulations on that one for sure.


----------



## LindaGormley (Dec 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful shawl!! Sorry you can't attend the wedding.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome shawl! You look beautiful in it. Wear the shawl often and enjoy your work of art.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

The color, pattern, and knitting are beautiful...as is your smile.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So very pretty!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

What a gorgeous piece of work. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

It's beautiful, Melody!


----------



## MRSCW (Nov 3, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful color, great pattern, nice work. It looks great on you!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and your knitting is perfect.


----------



## Ladyday (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh my it is beautiful and it looks so good on you...Certainly work of Art...Have a good day..We all has those times when we like to attend a function but because of circumstances we're unable go...Better days ahead...Take care ..Have a wonderful day.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

stunning


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

You're very talented.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful work and color enjoy.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Your "work of art" is amazing. I'm sorry you won't be wearing it at the wedding but you can certainly feel proud wearing it at any time. Take care.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

truly beautiful----you did a wonderful job


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

That's beautiful work and the color is wonderful on you.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful work and lovely color.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Gorgeous. I would love to have the pattern too.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful beautiful shawl.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Stunning shawl. You are so talented!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

You do fine work! Thank you for sharing and blessing all of us with your beautiful designs.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, it's gorgeous!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Your shawo is beautiful. I would gladly pay for the pattern. Will you write it out? Splendid knitting, and yes I agree it is a work of art. Heart art


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my....gorgeous...U R a REAL knitter.
My ndls bow to yours...


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love everything about it! great knitting.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Your shawl is beautiful and is a work of art. Am sorry that you will not be able to be with your family for your nieces wedding. Your spirit will be there. Wishing you good health and a lot of luck for you and your husband.


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

So pretty and nice work you did.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Is there a pattern ? Beautiful.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful looks great on you


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

just beautiful, Very nicely done.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

You have done a beautuful job


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

How beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It's just beautiful!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

A work of art, I'd say. This is a master piece.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful work. Lovely!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I have added the pattern to my Ravelry library and hope to begin it some time soon.Beautiful!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

It is beautiful would love to make it for our Church Ministry Group's hospice. Could you share where you found the pattern 
NannyMuriel


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Definitely a work of art, and surely you will have many places to wear it and show it off!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shinermom (Sep 13, 2013)

&#128149;&#128149;&#128149; Gorgeous!!!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Just beautiful! And beautifully knit!!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful. I am so sorry you cannot attend.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, my! This is gorgeous, and it looks great on you!

Hazel


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry for your pain, and missing the wedding. Especially, since it would have been great to wear that beautiful shawl and show it off.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Melody... another beautiful work of art!!!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Lovely. Nice color.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lock (Feb 11, 2014)

Love your shawl, beautiful work. Would you please share your pattern


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is beautiful! Such nice work.


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

You're right, a work of art.
It is beautiful.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

It is so beautiful. Great job.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Fantastic Job!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

It's gorgeous...definitely a work of art! 
:thumbup:


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Your shawl is definitely a work of art! It is exquisite.
So sorry that you won't be able to attend the wedding
and show it off. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Perfect for a bride!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

love the color


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## granny2007 (May 14, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl and beautiful color.


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

This sooo beautiful and it does look very good on you


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh! What a beautiful shawl and beautiful knitting!!!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

very beautiful


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautifully knitted shawl!


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Ooooh you did a fabulous job on that. Loving it!!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your work of Art is Beautiful. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is the most beautiful scarf to date! What a beautiful job of knitting you have created. Just want to touch it and feel it, it looks so soft and "movable". Love it.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful. Your work is excellent. I do hope you can attend the wedding.


----------



## jsk_75023 (May 15, 2015)

WOW -- Gorgeous pattern. Truly a work of art!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and knitting. Great colour too :thumbup:


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and color. I do love Knit Picks yarn.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Stunning work. I'm sorry your family can't help out with your trip arrangements. Stay positive, and hopefully there will be many photos for your to enjoy!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful a lot of work


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well that's just gorgeous!! Lovely color, too! It's looks fabulous on you. Hope you'll soon be feeling better. So sorry about the wedding.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! Congratulations on completing your "work of art".


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful shawl love the hearts also and the color you used. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> Well, I am so happy, I finally finished this new shawl. I do so love to knit hearts, and this is my latest work of art. I have been working on it for about 6 weeks off and on--have to knit quicker projects here and there in between working on a bigger one!
> 
> And I just love the color of this yarn from Knitpicks--Palette in Wonderland Heather! It makes the most extravagant looking shawls.
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

You titled it well. It truly is "A Work Of Art".


----------



## HeatherO (Jun 11, 2013)

Amazing, love the color


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty and very pretty color


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

It's beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, that's lovely, Molly.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely - looks great on you! Ann


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

It's lovely!! Great job of designing, knitting and blocking. Sorry you're in pain. Aloha... Bev


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

What a lot of heard work. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful! Great work!


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! Great job!


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

perfect!!!!!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic. Give yourself a pat on the back for me. Great pictures.

Fiona. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Your work is beautiful and the color is great. If you ever post the pattern or sell it please let me know. 

Thank you


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

For those of you asking for the pattern go to Ravelry and do a search for Hidden Hearts Shawl and the pattern is right there. Is very easy to purchase through that site. And then you can see all of her other gorgeous designs!!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Very pretty color.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hidden-hearts-lace-shawl
Beautiful pattern and I love the color


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and the colors looks really good on you. Thanks for the photos. Thanks for the link to the pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Your shawl is beautiful; I love the hearts too. Did you design it?


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> Your shawl is beautiful; I love the hearts too. Did you design it?


Yes--its my design!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

An incredible piece of art you have created. Be proud of yourself, wear it with pride wherever you go. It is stunning!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> Yes--its my design!


Wow! I'm so impressed.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Really a work of art! Beautiful !


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Just took a peek at your designs.....they are all so wonderful it is hard to decide which is the nicest.
Out of curiosity, do you have charts or words for the lace patterns?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Tove said:


> Just took a peek at your designs.....they are all so wonderful it is hard to decide which is the nicest.
> Out of curiosity, do you have charts or words for the lace patterns?


Almost all of my patterns have charts as well as written out instructions for the charts.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> Almost all of my patterns have charts as well as written out instructions for the charts.


Wonderful, as soon as I finish my current project I'll be buying from you  ....problem will be to decide which one to start with, and yes, I'm a chart knitter


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Fabulous hearts!! Beautifully knit and it looks great on you. Sorry you can't go to the wedding, perhaps send them a video of you wishing them well with their future together.

Marge


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Really pretty, and love the color.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Truly beautiful.. Love the color too :thumbup:


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

So beautiful. Love it!


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, very beautiful!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

So beautiful and such a pretty colour.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Tripod (May 6, 2015)

The shawl is lovely. I hope that you are feeling better very soon.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Such pretty !


----------



## NVGrams (Aug 4, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

So beautiful! You did an outstanding job!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Ask for pictures. My daughter married in March, my elder son and family could not come as they live across the country. My younger son took the pictures, and we are waiting on him to get to editing them. He did his Ph. D. dissertation on May 8th. It has been fantastic for both of them. 

You and your shawl are lovely. You have done a gorgeous job. I love the color. 

Get to feeling better. A little sunshine would help.


----------



## KayDee321 (Jan 2, 2012)

That is absolutely a beautiful work of art!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow yet another beauty. I love seeing your works of art. I may have to come for a visit to see that in person.

Hope Barry finds something soon and that you are feeling better with each passing day.

SEA (Nancy)


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful shawl! The knitting & colour are lovely indeed.
Is it possible for you to get a copy of a film made of the
wedding, then you can watch it in comfort & at your own
leisure. Not quite the same as being there, but if you
arrived in pain you would not enjoy it either. You could
dress up & wear the shawl & send a photo or video of yourself to them as well, sort of like a "proxy" wedding from home & have something special to eat & drink as well, if you like.
Skype would be ideal if someone could help you organise it.
Think about it, & all the best.
Moisey


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Moisey said:


> Beautiful shawl! The knitting & colour are lovely indeed.
> Is it possible for you to get a copy of a film made of the
> wedding, then you can watch it in comfort & at your own
> leisure. Not quite the same as being there, but if you
> ...


Thanks for the great idea--unfortunately there isnt going to be a video of the wedding so my niece says--I asked. I sure wish they would have someone do one. She is such a pretty girl. If I ever get any pictures at some point I will post on here!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a pity, but surely someone has a phone, with camera, they can use to record the main parts of the wedding. I hope you have contacts attending the wedding who can help you out. Please ask around, as you only have one shot for this, apart from still photos taken.
Moisey


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

neat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Moisey said:


> Beautiful shawl! The knitting & colour are lovely indeed.
> Is it possible for you to get a copy of a film made of the
> wedding, then you can watch it in comfort & at your own
> leisure. Not quite the same as being there, but if you
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

neat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Moisey said:


> Beautiful shawl! The knitting & colour are lovely indeed.
> Is it possible for you to get a copy of a film made of the
> wedding, then you can watch it in comfort & at your own
> leisure. Not quite the same as being there, but if you
> ...


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Love your hearts shawl. Just purchased on Ravelry & is my next project after baby afghan I'm finishing. Shopping for yarn now. 

Hope you can see video & pics of wedding & feel better soon

Your designs on ravelry are all amazing. 

Take care


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

beautiful shawl, Molly! Love the color! Very stunning on you!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just another beautiful creation by you. Lovely.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl fabulous work and colour.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

A beautiful shawl - so sorry you aren't well enough to attend the wedding but you'll be there in spirit.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Marjh said:


> A beautiful shawl - so sorry you aren't well enough to attend the wedding but you'll be there in spirit.


Oh I am, I am wishing so much I could have gone to it. Its just too far for me to ride all in one day.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, my, that is stunning!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

A most fantastic piece of work.


----------

